# Who Has A Pup That's Done This?



## GsdLoverr729

I know that Dakoda has done this before, has anybody else's shepherd done it?


----------



## sagelfn

cute

Sage has not done that with a plate. I would worry that it would break, but he still does this with his frisbee. He will flip it upside down and put his front paws in it and slide around the yard acting like a goofball


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Haha!! It's so funny to watch!! Our plates are VERY durable. We've dropped some from the roof and them not break, so it's always fun to watch her play with them. I'm sure a frisbee is equally funny!!! :rofl:


----------



## doggiedad

i wouldn't let my dog play with a plate.
my dog has tipped his water bowl (when full)
and played with it.

he did that more than once when he was
a puppy.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

doggiedad said:


> i wouldn't let my dog play with a plate.
> my dog has tipped his water bowl (when full)
> and played with it.
> 
> he did that more than once when he was
> a puppy.


 Koda tips her food bowl, but gets upset if her water bowl spills on her. Lol!


----------



## Relayer

Hah hah hah... daily event!! Help stop bowl/plate abuse. Send your donations to ME!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Relayer said:


> Hah hah hah... daily event!! Help stop bowl/plate abuse. Send your donations to ME!!


 Lol!! :rofl: I would, but Dakoda thinks she's the world's biggest beast when she gets ahold of plates/bowls!! :silly:


----------



## Relayer

I was ROFLMO watching your vid, because that's exactly what mine does.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I hope that's a plastic plate! 

Sigurd used to bark/scratch at his water bowl when it would get empty. It was sooo cute, he grew out of it though.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Relayer said:


> I was ROFLMO watching your vid, because that's exactly what mine does.


 Hahaha!!! Awesome!!! I think it's sooo funny!!! I hope Koda doesn't grow out of it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly does.lol. And tips her bowl around too.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Molly does.lol. And tips her bowl around too.


 Lol!!! Adorablee!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol!!! Adorablee!!!


She isn't a puppy, she is 3 years old with a mind of a 6 month old


----------



## bianca

Molly does it with her water bowl  Your video made me crack up


----------



## AvaLaRue

Ava does this. I feed both ShihTzu's off of hard platic plates (they wont eat out of dog bowls). If I don't pick the plates up right away when the Shih's are finished, Ava finds them and has a great time with them. 

Your video was hilarious!!!


----------



## JKlatsky

Daily event here. Tag seems angry at his food bowl when it's all gone  And Cade still likes to pick his up and sling it around and pounce on it with his feet...No more barking at it though.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Lol!! Well they do give us some pretty good amusement!!


----------



## chicagojosh

my GSD fights vacuums lol


----------



## Mrs.K

That is the best advertisment for the plate company LOL

Indra does it too, with bowls, pillows, plates, blankets... everything that will slide on the floor.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Mrs.K said:


> *That is the best advertisment for the plate company LOL*
> 
> Indra does it too, with bowls, pillows, plates, blankets... everything that will slide on the floor.


 Hahaha! Wouldn't that be a commercial!! "This plate can even stand up to the wear and tear your german shepherd puppy dishes out" :rofl:


----------



## Sir_Henry

You know how they tell you to get an empty coke can and drop coins into it and tape the top? If the puppy is doing something you don't want - shake the can and the noise bothers the pup enough to stop? Well, my little guy challenges the can and finally got a hold of it and played soccer with it....rendering THAT training tool completely useless!! I video taped it - if I could figure out how to upload it...it would crack you up!


----------



## Sir_Henry

*Henry takes on "the can"....*





 
Let's see if this works?


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Hahaha!!! Henry is sooo cute and funny!!! Loveee it!!!


----------



## shilorio

chucho is a year and a half and he still does that haha


----------



## GsdLoverr729

shilorio said:


> chucho is a year and a half and he still does that haha


 HA!!! Loveeee it!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Who are you and how did you get my Jax? :rofl:
Jax looks and acts the exact same way!


----------



## DangerousBeauty

Baron doesn't bother with tipping bowls but it is cute to watch him try to catch ice in his water bowl!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Jax's Mom said:


> Who are you and how did you get my Jax? :rofl:
> Jax looks and acts the exact same way!


 LOL!!! It's not Koda herself in the video. Though she looks pretty much the same doin it. She adds in alot of barking and growling hahaha! :rofl:


----------



## JohnsPaif

My sister's 10 week old jack Russel kills the can or the water bottle with bolts in it too. It is a trip to watch a pup that MAY be 1-1 1/2 pounds chase a bottle that is bigger than he is:rofl:


----------



## acillaton

LOL, what a sweet puppy :wub:


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Lol Johnspaif!! That would be adorable! Acillation-- I'll tell the owner


----------

